# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Neues zum Granatapfel-Elixier

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

*Aktionspreise bis 31.Juni 2007*

wie die Dr. Jacobs Medical GmbH mitteilt, gelten für Forumsteilnehmer/ PCa-SHG Mitglieder folgende Aktionspreise:

Bei Bestellung von 3 Flaschen Granatapfelelixier 500 ml wurde der Einzelpreis jetzt von 28.50 auf 24.95 Euro reduziert. (Summe 74.85 incl.7% MWSt und Porto/Versand; der bisherige Preis lag bei 91,33 incl. 7 % MWST und Porto/Versand)

Bei Bestellung einer Einzelflasche zu 24.95 Euro werden Porto/Versand mit 4,90 Euro berechnet. 

Der neue Granatapfelsaft kostet bei Abnahme einer Kiste mit 6 Liter-Flaschen 50.00 Euro + 4,90 Porto/Versand. (statt 71,70.- Euro)

Gern übernehme ich wieder die Sammelbestellung. Hierfür bitte eine eMail an HWL.Portacoeli@c-il.de mit Angabe von Art, Anzahl, Namen und Lieferanschrift. Abrechnung direkt mit der Firma.

*Neue Wirkstoff-Zusammensetzung*

Das bisherige Granatapfelelixier wurde weiterentwickelt. Eine 500 ml-Flasche enthält jetzt das Fruchtmark von 40-50 Granatäpfeln (bisher ca. 25-30) sowie die fermentierten Aromaessenzen aus der ganzen Frucht, Schalen, Kernen und Blättern nach Produktionsvorschrift des Wissenschaftlers Dr.Lansky. Der Polyphenolgehalt eines Esslöffels Elixiers beträgt 260 mg und entspricht etwa dem von 100 ml hochwertigem Normalsaft. (In der Studie von Pantuck wurden 240 ml Saft mit 570 mg Polyphenolen verwendet.) 1 Esslöffel Granatapfel-Elixier entspricht der antioxidativen Kraft von ca. 210 ml normalem Granatapfelsaft (Elixier: 417 mmol/l nach TEAC-Test, GfL 2055; Vergleich mit US-Granatapfelsaft 18-20 mmol/l, nach Studie von Gil 2000). Das bedeutet, 500 ml Dr. Jacobs Granatapfelelixier entsprechen in der antioxidativen Kraft (TEAC-Test) über 10 Liter, im Polyphenolgehalt über 5 Liter Granatapfelsaft.

*Wichtige Forschungsergebnisse*

In der Online-Ausgabe von www.sciencedirect.com wurde Ende 2006 ein Review über Punica granatum (Granatapfel) und sein Potential für Prävention und Behandlung von Entzündungen und Krebs.veröffentlicht. Die Autoren sind die bedeutendsten Fachleute dieses Gebietes E.L. Lansky, Punisyn Pharmaceuticals Ltd./Haifa und R.A.Newman, Universität of Texas/USA. Es werden die wichtigsten Ergebnisse der Forschungen und klinischen Studien zusammengefaßt. Sie liegt hier vor (Englisch, 30 Seiten, 1,98 MB) und kann näher Interessierten zugesandt werden.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Schorschel

> Es werden die wichtigsten Ergebnisse der Forschungen und klinischen Studien zusammengefaßt. Sie liegt hier vor (Englisch, 30 Seiten, 1,98 MB) und kann näher Interessierten zugesandt werden.


Lieber Hans, 

danke für die Preis-Infos.

Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du mir die Datei zumailen könntest. Meine eMail-Adresse hast Du ja. Ich schaue mal, ob ich etwas Sinnvolles zum Übersetzen finde, da ja einige Mitstreiter Granatapfelelixier bzw. -saft zu sich nehmen.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Hans,

danke für den Hinweis.
Die Bestellung zum Sonderpreis hat super geklappt - die Leute dort sind sehr nett!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hans,

ich möchte mich noch im PK Freundeskreis umhören und melde mich dann.

Gruß HansiB

----------


## Schorschel

> In der Online-Ausgabe von www.sciencedirect.com wurde Ende 2006 ein Review über Punica granatum (Granatapfel) und sein Potential für Prävention und Behandlung von Entzündungen und Krebs.veröffentlicht. Die Autoren sind die bedeutendsten Fachleute dieses Gebietes E.L. Lansky, Punisyn Pharmaceuticals Ltd./Haifa und R.A.Newman, Universität of Texas/USA. Es werden die wichtigsten Ergebnisse der Forschungen und klinischen Studien zusammengefaßt. Sie liegt hier vor (Englisch, 30 Seiten, 1,98 MB) und kann näher Interessierten zugesandt werden.
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWL


 
Liebe Granatapfel-Interessierte!
 
Nach Durchsicht des von Hans (HWL) übermittelten Aufsatzes von Lansky/Newman von 30 Seiten (!) über Granatäpfel mit dem Titel *Granatäpfel und ihr Potential für Vorbeugung gegen und Behandlung von Entzündungen und Krebs* fällt es mir schwer, die wichtigsten Teile zu extrahieren und zu übersetzen. Dies liegt u.a. an folgenden Punkten:
 
- Die Verfasser werten über 200 Fundstellen (Studien, Veröffentlichungen usw.) aus. Entsprechend detailliert sind die Ausführungen.
- Die Verfasser unterscheiden (angesichts der Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Untersuchungsmethoden) zwischen mehreren Granatapfel-Darreichungsformen (u.a. Aäthylazetatextrakt des frischen Granatapfelsaftes, Polyphenol-Fraktion des Granatapfelkernöls, Granatapfelschalenextrakt, Granatapfelblütenextrakt, Granatapfelkernöl, Granatapfelsaft, fermentierter Granatapfelsaft, Acetonextrakt der ganzen Granatapfelfrucht usw.usw.)
- Die chemischen Zusammensetzungen der einzelnen Granatapfeldarreichungsformen werden ausführlich analysiert (mehr als 10 Seiten voller chemischer Formeln)
- Viele Studien/Untersuchungen beziehen sich auf Brustkrebs, z.T. auch auf Darmkrebs; ihre generelle Übertragbarkeit auf PK dürfte methodisch unsauber sein.
- Die einzelnen Versuchsanordnungen/Studien-Layouts sind extrem unterschiedlich (in vitro, in vivo, bei Mäusen, bei Küken, bei PK-Patienten, bei Brustkrebspatientinnen usw.usw.)
 
An dieser Stelle die *Frage an Hans*, unseren Granatapfeloberexperten: Das Granatapfelelixier, das die meisten von uns ja verwenden, kommt welcher der oben erwähnten Ausprägungen am nächsten? Es gibt in den Untersuchungen ja z.T. deutlich unterschiedliche Erfolgsraten zwischen den einzelnen Darreichungsformen. 
 
Zusammenfassend zitiere ich einen Satz aus den Schlussfolgerungen der Verfasser:
 
Obwohl derzeit zweifellos bzgl. der Chemie und des medizinischen Potentials des Granatapfels noch mehr unbekannt als bekannt ist, beginnt sich die Akzeptanz seiner möglichen Verwendbarkeit bei Prävention und Therapie wenn auch langsam durchzusetzen. Dies beruht weitgehend auf den antientzündlichen Eigenschaften sowohl in der wasserlöslichen, als auch der lipiden Verwendungsform der Frucht.
 
*Meine persönliche Schlussfolgerung nach der Lektüre:*
** 
*Es gibt buchstäblich Hunderte von positiven Einzelergebnissen zum Thema Granatapfel und Krebs, wenn auch total fragmentiert bzgl. Art des Krebses, Krankheitsfortschritt, Darreichungsform des Granatapfels usw.usw. Aber irgendetwas muss an dieser Frucht dran sein!! Ich werde also weitermachen und einmal täglich zwei große Esslöffel Grantapfelelixier zusammen mit einem Spritzer Granatapfelkernöl zu mir nehmen.*
 

Anschließend nun *die Übersetzung einiger relativ willkürlich herausgepickter Passagen.* Wer mehr wissen möchte, dem maile ich den Aufsatz gerne zu.
 
Stichwort Angiogenese
 
"Das Bilden und die Weiterentwicklung neuer Blutgefäße (Angiogenese) ist ausschlaggebend für die Versorgung des Tumorwachstums und der Metastasen mit Sauerstoff und Nährstoffen. Die Unterdrückung der Gefäßneubildung  gilt immer noch als nichttoxischer und vielversprechender Behandlungsansatz bei Patienten mit ausgeprägten Tumoren. Interessanterweise zeigt jüngere Forschung auf, dass Granatäpfel die Fähigkeit besitzen, die Gefäßbildung zu hemmen"
 
(Es folgen positive Beispiele von Zellkulturuntersuchungen (Brustkrebs) bei Küken.)
 
Stichwort Apoptose (programmierter Zelltod)
 
Es werden einige Beispiele angeführt, bei denen unterschiedliche Darreichungsformen des Granatapfels bei unterschiedlichen Krebsarten die Apoptose gefördert haben. Zum PK heißt es abschließend: 
 
... In Kürze zusammengefasst scheint es so zu sein, dass sowohl ölige als auch wasserlösliche Granatapfelextrakte das Potential zum selektiven programmierten Zelltod bei unterschiedlichen _hormon-unabhängigen_ Krebszelllinien haben (die Hervorhebung stammt von mir).
 
Stichwort Metastasierung
 
Nach allgemeinen Ausführungen ( 90% der krebsbedingten Todesfälle entstehen durch die Metastasierung) kommt der wichtige Satz:
 
 Neuere Forschung hat gezeigt, dass Granatäpfel anscheinend Inhaltsstoffe haben, die in der Lage sind, die Metastasierung (tumor cell invasion) zu unterdrücken.
 
Es werden dann Laborversuche mit Brustkrebszelllinien beschrieben, bei denen (in vitro!) die Metastasierung zu 60  99% unterdrückt werden konnte, indem unterschiedliche Granatapfelextrakte  z.T. in Kombination  zugeführt wurden.
 
Stichwort Gewebswucherung (proliferation)
 
Die Fähigkeit, selektiv Krebszellen, aber nicht gesunde Zellen, an der Zellteilung zu hindern, ist die Messlatte für jeden erfolgreichen chemotherapeutischen Krebswirkstoff. In dieser Hinsicht haben Granatapfelschalenextrakte ihre Fähigkeit gezeigt, die Zellteilung bei einigen menschlichen Krebszelllinien zu verzögern.
 
Es wird dann über eine Vielzahl von Experimenten mit Brustkrebs- und PK-Zelllinien im Zusammenhang mit unterschiedlichen Granatapfeldarreichungsformen  auch untereinander oder mit dem Isoflavon Genistein kombiniert  berichtet.
 
Stichwort PSA-Verdopplungszeit (PSAVZ)
 
Es wird von einer klinischen Studie mit 46 Männern berichtet, deren PSA nach OP oder ST wieder im Steigen begriffen war (keine offensichtlichen Metastasen; keine Hormontherapie gelaufen; PSA zwischen 0,2 und 5,0; Glesaon Score max. 7). Diese Männer tranken täglich einen Viertelliter Granatapfelsaft. Ihre PSAVZ stieg von 15 auf 37 Monate. Lansky/Newman bemängeln allerdings das Fehlen einer Placebo-Gruppe bei dieser klinischen Studie.
 
Stichwort Toxizität
 
Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass Granatäpfel zwar seit Tausenden von Jahren in vielen Kulturen genossen werden. Aber es gibt dennoch Hinweise auf Giftigkeit, und zwar beim Genuss von Sud von der Borke des Granatapfelbaums oder der Fruchtschalen. Das kann zu akuter Gastritis oder sogar zum Tode führen (wegen des Tannins und der Alkaloide). Granatapfelkernöl kann zu allergischen Reaktionen führen.
 
Als *Conclusion* (Schlussfolgerung) bieten die Verfasser neben dem oben bereits zitierten Satz u.a. an:
 
 die Wichtigkeit des Granatapfelkernöls ist bisher weitgehend übersehen worden
 
kürzliche Studien deuten an, dass es Synergien zwischen der öligen und der wasserlöslichen Phase der Frucht gibt
 
Abschließend wird dringend gefordert, das vermutlich große Potential des Granatapfels für die Krebstherapie anhand professioneller klinischer Studien zu überprüfen. 
 
Es grüßt ein erschöpfter 
 
Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel.
Jetzt hau Dich aber hin!
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Schorschel,

Das war ja eine großartige Leistung ! Vielen Dank dafür, denn jetzt ist das Dickicht um die Eigenschaften dieses interessanten Produktes ganz wesentlich gelichtet.

Daß die therapeutischen Vorteile des Granatapfelsaftes sich nun auch in den eher ernsthaften Printmedien wiederfinden, zeigt die Hauszeitschrift der Klinik für Tumorbiologie in Freiburg. Dort wird neben einem längerem Artikel über MCP über die Vorteile von Grantapfelsaft ausgeführt: " ... das heißt, das Tumorwachstum wurde aufgehalten. Außerdem teilen sich die Tumorzellen langsamer, und sie starteten ihr Selbstmordprogramm. Nebenwirkungen konnten nicht beobachtet werden". Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das Thema weiterentwickelt.

Zu Deiner Frage werde ich mich mal "schlau machen und melde mich später wieder.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Schorschel, 
liebe Mitstreiter

Du fragtest nach der wahrscheinlichen Ausprägung des Granatapfelelixiers entsprechend der Arbeit von Lansky/Newman.

Meine Recherchen ergaben: 

Das als Granatapfelelixier bezeichnete Konzentrat enthält das ganze Spektrum der Granatapfel-Polyphenole aus Frucht, etwas aus der Schale, aus den Blättern (Apigenin) sowie die fermentierten Polyphenole. Das Konzentrat hat demnach eine breite Wirkung. Lediglich Granatapfelöl ist nicht enthalten, da hochwertiges Öl schon bei Anlieferung oft ranzig und damit wirkungslos ist. 

Nachfolgend zusätzlich interessante Details zum Thema Granatapfelsaft und Krebs aus mir zugänglichen Unterlagen des Informanten. Eine komplette Literaturübersicht und Berichte über die weiteren Einflüsse auf z.B. Herz-Kreislauf-Probleme liegt mir vor.

Die Ursachen der Krebsentstehung sind zahlreich und komplex. Eine gut belegte Ursache ist die Schädigung der DNS durch freie Radikale. Immer intensiver werden auch immunologische Prozesse, insbesondere durch chronische Entzündungen, als Ursachen oder wichtige Cofaktoren der Krebsentstehung diskutiert. In der anti-oxidativen Wirkung und der anti-entzündlichen Immunmodulation dürfte zwei wichtige Ursachen der überzeugenden Wirkungen des Granatapfels bei der Prävention und komplementären Therapie von Krebs liegen. 

Auf der Grundlage der bisherigen Studien an Menschen, Tieren und Zellkulturen lässt sich zusammenfassen, dass der Granatapfel durch seine diversen chemopräventiven, anti-entzündlichen, phytohormonellen und anti-oxidativen Inhaltsstoffe auf folgenden Wegen der Krebsentstehung entgegenwirkt: 
-	Verringerung der Tumorzellproliferation und -Invasion
-	Erhöhung der Apoptoserate (Selbstmord) von Tumorzellen
-	Regulation von proentzündlichen Prozessen durch Hemmung von      Entzündungsmediatoren, TNF-alpha, NF-kappa-B und Proteinkinasen (z. B. MAPK). 
-	Blockade von Enzymen, die die Entstehung und Metastasierung von Krebszellen begünstigen, wie z. B. Matrix-Metalloproteasen und Aromatase.
-	Verringerung von Zyklinen und der Expression von zyklinabhängigen Kinasen 
-	Redifferenzierung von Krebszellen
-	Verminderung der Neoangiogense in Tumorzellverbänden
-	Zellschutz gegenüber freien Radikalen durch anti-oxidative Wirkung 
-	deutliche Erhöhung des Gesamt-Antioxidantien-Status, insbesondere des NO- und reduzierten Glutathionpools

Diese Wirkung zeigten sich eindrucksvoll in einer kontrollierten Phase-2-Studie an 48 Patienten mit Prostatakrebs. In der Studie verlängerte das Getränk den Zeitraum, in dem sich der Wert des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) verdoppelte, um 39 Monate  die fast vierfache Zeit. Der PSA-Wert gilt als der wichtigste Verlaufsindikator bei Prostatakrebs. Je langsamer der PSA-Wert steigt, desto besser die Prognose. Alle Patienten der Studie hatten trotz vorheriger Operation oder Bestrahlung wieder steigende PSA-Werte, was auf ein Fortschreiten der Krankheit hinweist. Während die ursprüngliche durchschnittliche Verdoppelungszeit der Patienten bei etwa 15 Monaten lag, verlängerte in der Studie der tägliche Konsum von einem Glas Granatapfelsaft (240 ml mit 570 mg Polyphenolen) die Spanne auf 54 Monate, berichtete im Juli 2006 das Team um Allan Pantuck von der University of California in Los Angeles im Journal Clinical Cancer Research. Dies sei zwar keine Heilung, der Saft habe aber offenbar großen Einfluß auf das Tumorwachstum, betont Studienleiter Pantuck. Gleichzeitig zeigte sich eine deutliche Steigerung der Apoptose und eine Verminderung des Wachstums der Prostatakarzinomzellen. Ähnliche Effekte konnten bereits in früheren Studien nachgewiesen werden, doch dies war die erste Phase-II-Studie, die die krebshemmende Wirkung sehr eindrucksvoll an Krebskranken aufzeigte. Das Getränk schlug bei über 80 Prozent der 48 Teilnehmer an. 

Auch Wissenschaftler der Universität von Wisconsin haben bestätigt, dass der Granatapfel gegen Prostata-Krebszellen wirkt. Bei Mäusen zeigten sich diese Effekte bereits bei einer Menge, die einem bei Menschen üblichen Verzehr entspricht. Der Krebsmarker PSA sank deutlich. Vorhandene Prostata-Geschwüre wuchsen wesentlich langsamer als in der Kontrollgruppe. 
Als erster erkannte der Arzt und Wissenschaftler Dr. Ephraim Lansky die besondere Wirkung des Granatapfels bei Prostatakrebs und hat durch seine Forschungsarbeiten die Aufmerksamkeit der Wissenschaft erweckt. Lansky wies nach, dass es nicht um einzelne chemische Verbindungen im Granatapfel geht, sondern vielmehr um das Zusammenspiel und die gegenseitige Verstärkung (Synergie) der Gesamtheit der Inhaltsstoffe. Aus diesem Grund rät er in einer Publikation auch davon ab, auf einen Inhaltsstoff konzentrierte Präparate aus dem Samen und der Schale zu verwenden. Die Schalen werden seit Jahrtausenden als wirksames Mittel gegen Parasiten (Bandwürmer) eingesetzt. Sie sind in Spuren gesundheitsförderlich, aber von einem regelmäßigem konzentrierten Verzehr ist abzuraten. 

Eine Studie aus dem Jahr 2004 von Lansky und Kawaii zeigt, dass die Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels dazu führen, dass sich Krebszellen wieder zu gesunden Zellen zurückbilden oder in die Apoptose (programmierter Selbstmord der Zelle) getrieben werden. Zudem verhindern sie die Schaffung neuer Blutgefäße, was dem Tumor seine Ausbreitung sehr erschwert. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass die Studienlage nicht rechtfertigt, den Granatapfel oder seinen Saft als Ersatz für die klassischen Formen der Krebstherapie zu sehen. Jedoch können diese sinn- und wirkungsvoll ergänzt werden  mit durchwegs positivem Nebenwirkungsprofil.

Die Blätter des Granatapfels enthalten die Flavonoide Luteolin und Apigenin. Dies sind hervorragende Anti-Oxidantien und schützen besonders die Nerven. Luteolin wirkt östrogenartig und Apigenin ist das aktivste Gestagen. Damit können sie die typischen prämenstruellen Beschwerden lindern. In der Volksheilkunde gelten auch die Blätter als medizinisch wirksam. Ihnen wurde auch eine sehr hohe antioxidative Kraft nachgewiesen. Apigenin zeigt in Studien auch eine überzeugende chemopräventive Wirkung.

Auch das frische Granatapfelöl zeigt in Zellkulturen bemerkenswerte Synergieeffekte mit Granatapfelpolyphenolen in der Chemoprävention. Das sehr sensible Öl wird aber schnell ranzig und verändert bzw. verliert damit seine Wirkung. Die Kombination von Granatapfelpolyphenolen mit Omega-3-Fettsäuren (z. B. frisches Leinöl) optimiert insgesamt den Schutz für Herz-Kreislauf-System und vor Krebs.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel, 
> liebe Mitstreiter
> 
> Du fragtest nach der wahrscheinlichen Ausprägung des Granatapfelelixiers entsprechend der Arbeit von Lansky/Newman.
> 
> Meine Recherchen ergaben: 
> 
> Das als Granatapfelelixier bezeichnete Konzentrat enthält *das ganze Spektrum der Granatapfel-Polyphenole aus Frucht*, etwas aus der Schale, aus den Blättern (Apigenin) sowie die fermentierten Polyphenole. Das Konzentrat hat demnach eine breite Wirkung. Lediglich Granatapfelöl ist nicht enthalten, da hochwertiges Öl schon bei Anlieferung oft ranzig und damit wirkungslos ist. 
> 
> ...


Lieber Hans,

wie immer, eine perfekte Recherche und noch dazu so, dass selbst ich alles verstehe. Herzlichen Dank dafür!

Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich schon seit fast zwei Jahren, angeregt durch Deine damaligen Ausführungen, die Kombination Elixier + Kernöl zu mir nehme.

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße von

Schorschel

----------


## herbertina

bitte um genaue email-adesse um bestellen zu können.
danke
herbertina

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Herbertina,

Bitte Mail senden an HWL.Portacoeli@c-il.de mit Art (Granatapfelelixier oder Granatapfelsaft), Anzahl Flaschen, Name, Lieferadresse. Rechnungausgleich direkt mit dem Lieferante.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Josef

http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=070316015 [ Foto ]


   Kultur/Lifestyle, Medizin/Wellness

   Dr. Jacob's Granatapfel-Elixier - das weltweit einzigartige,
   paradiesische Super-Antioxidans

Taunusstein (pts/16.03.2007/11:00) - In der Antike wie auch noch heute
   gilt der Granatapfel im Orient als Symbol der Unsterblichkeit und
   Sinnlichkeit. Der Paradiesapfel - wie er im Altdeutschen heißt - soll
   schon als Baum des Lebens im Paradies gestanden haben. In den USA gilt
   der Granatapfelsaft heute als der Gesundheitssaft des Jahrzehntes.

   Zu der Popularität des Granatapfels hat sicherlich beigetragen, dass in
   den letzten Jahren über 180 positive wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen und
   Studien in anerkannten Fachzeitschriften veröffentlicht worden sind.
   Danach fördert der Granatapfelsaft die Gesunderhaltung des
   Herz-Kreislauf-Systems, des Liebeslebens und der Prostata. Dank des hohen
   Gehalt an Pflanzenhormonen sollen Frauen in der Menopause und in den
   Tagen vor den Tagen (PMS) eine spürbare Linderung ihrer typischen
   Beschwerden erfahren.

   Dr. Jacob's Medical Innovations- und Marktführer in Sachen Granatapfel

fff


und dann:

Dr. Jacob's Granatapfel-Familie - herausragend in Geschmack, Frische und
   antioxidativer Kraft:

   Der Granatapfelsaft "Granabell" erreicht 28 mmol/l im TEAC-Labortest
   (2351 mg/l Polyphenole), Dr. Jacob's Granatapfelsaft 41 mmol/l (3171 mg/l
   Polyphenole), Dr. Jacob's Granatapfel-Elixier sogar 417 mmol/l (25.780
   mg/l Polyphenole). Zum Vergleich: Hochwertige US-Granatapfelsäfte 18-20
   mmol/l (1800-2500 mg/l Polyphenole), Rotwein und Grüntee 6-8 mmol/l.
*
fff

* 
   Weitere Infos erhalten Sie bei:

   Dr. Jacob's Medical GmbH
   Rudolf-Dietz-Str. 13
   D-65232 Taunusstein
   Tel. 06128 / 48770
   Internet: http://www.drjacobsmedical.de ;
http://www.granatapfel-elixier.de ; http://www.granatapfel-saft.de

----------


## Tinka

Mail an Dich ist unterwegs, vielen Dank fürs Kümmern!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea

----------


## Tinka

Eine informative Seite ist auch das hier:

http://www.granatapfelsaft.de/

----------


## sechasr

Wer sich herantraut, sei gewarnt: Die Küche könnte hinterher wüst aussehen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  Die ersten Probleme tauchen beim Zerkleinern auf. Um an das Innere zu gelangen, wird der Granatapfel in zwei Hälften geteilt. Daran schließt sich das zeitraubende Herauspulen der Kerne an. Manche Kenner empfehlen, die geschlossene Frucht hin- und herzurollen, damit die Kerne nach dem Öffnen leichter herausfallen. Mehr Informationen kann man hier auch bekommen: hier

----------


## uwes2403

Werbung ?

Nichts für ungut, aber mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf...

----------


## Annabell

Hallo allerseits,

wie bereits in einem Thread geschrieben habe ich mich für meinen Vater hier angemeldet (leider konnte ich ihn noch nicht davon überzeugen sich dieses Forum mal anzusehen - ich arbeite aber weiter dran, denn ich finde hier so viel Trost und Hilfe bei Fragen!)
Für das Granatapfelelixier wurde hier einmal eine Sammelbestellung aufgenommen, da Mitglieder der Selbsthilfegruppe ein besseres Angebot erhalten haben.
Gibt es so ein Sonderangebot noch?
Darüber würde ich mich so sehr freuen! 
Ich würde gern 6 Flaschen für meinen Vater kaufen, aber es wäre natürlich schön wenn ich dabei ein paar Euro sparen könnte (junge Leute haben ja nie Geld  :L&auml;cheln:  )
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Annabell

----------


## RalfDm

Guten Morgen, Annabell,

schläfst Du überhaupt noch?

Ob es für für das Granatapfelelixier noch Sammelbestellungen gibt, weiß ich nicht, der Aufruf war ja vor Jahren. Es nutzt Dir auch wenig, wenn weit von Dir entfernt eine Selbsthilfegruppe (SHG) so etwas macht, denn damit ist das Elixier noch nicht bei Dir (reimt sich sogar).

Ich weiß von einer SHG in Berlin:

*Berlin-Mitte*

Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt
Wedellstr. 51
12249 Berlin
Tel: 030 - 77 52 799
Fax: 030 - 77 52 799
eMail: hanns-joerg@kuehlbox.de

dass die sich Granatapfel_saft_ von weit her (Aserbeidschan?) kommen lassen, das ist nicht das wesentlich konzentriertere (der fermentierte Saft von mehr Früchten pro Flasche) _Elixier_. Ruf doch mal bei Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt an, das ist ein sehr netter Mann, und frage ihn nach den Erfahrungen in seiner Gruppe. Du kannst ihm gerne sagen, dass ich Dich geschickt habe. Er liest nicht im Forum, aber er weiß, wer ich bin.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du schon auf der einschlägigen Web-Seite von Dr. Jacob's warst. Ab sechs Flaschen gibt es dort ohnehin den höchsten Mengenrabatt, 29,67  statt 34,90  pro 500-ml-Flasche, plus Versandkosten, versteht sich. 

Ralf

----------


## Annabell

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Ist schon schwer zu schlafen, wenn man dem Papa nicht so helfen kann wie man gern würde, aber ich glaube an ihn und mit eurer Unterstützung fühle ich mich auch wohl und gut aufgehoben  :L&auml;cheln: 
Werde nachher mal bei dem Herrn anrufen, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Hoffentlich kann die Firma da auch noch einmal ein gutes Angebot machen.

Wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!

Liebe Grüße
Annabell

----------


## ottoasta

Von daher beziehe ich meinen Granatapfelsaft, als 6er Pack.
Erzeugt in Aserbeidschan, in Bio Qualität.

http://www.granat-apfel-saft.com/gra...8c8c934618a2ec

Otto

----------

